# Smoked Backstrap?



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

I was thinking about smoking some backstrap but have never heard of anyone ever doing this. Has anyone ever tried this? If so give me some tips or, tell me why I shouldn't attempt to try it. 

I also had cured back strap that was outstanding at the lease last weekend, how in the world do you do that?


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

backstrap is super lean, id be worried about it drying out...you could wrap it in a heathy amount of bacon to protect it

they cured it with tenderquick probably....like corned beef or bacon


----------



## yer_corks_under (Mar 23, 2007)

It will dry out. Try cutting some steaks then butterflying them. Put a chunk of japalino in it and wrap in bacon. Grill, when the bacon is done the meat is done.


----------



## ocelot101 (Mar 6, 2006)

I have not smoked a whole backstrap but have smoked many hind and front quarters whole. I usually put them in a $2.00 foil pan. I put a whole bottle of Lea & Perrins Worstershire, 2 cups of water and lots of seasoning. 
I will smoke the quarter for an hour or so at 200 degrees at the end of the pit on open flame. Then I will put it in the pan with the items above, cover the pan in foil and smoke it for about 4 to 6 hours depending on the heat. When the meat is done the deer meat is usually falling off the bone and is submerged in the sauce with seasoning. It ends up coming out like a pulled pork but has a zesty, meaty flavor that is similar to barbacoa. It is not dried because of the water and Lea & Perrins. I usually shread it all and bag it in several freezer bags for later use.


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

Yea that was my concern that it would dry out. Well that solves my plans for the weekend, I guess I'll just go back to old faithfull & chicken fry it, that's my favorite. Thanks for the advice, I'm glad I didn't ruin it....


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

boatlift said:


> Yea that was my concern that it would dry out. Well that solves my plans for the weekend, I guess I'll just go back to old faithfull & chicken fry it, that's my favorite. Thanks for the advice, I'm glad I didn't ruin it....


My favorite also.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

. Try this
Attached Images




























[/QUOTE]


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

I tried it a couple times two different ways and it was bootsole both times. I've had that ProFish00 stuff before and it is fine.


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

Hey, leave the backstrap on the bone, marinate over nite, Italian dressing or whatever. Leaving it on the bone makes a world of difference. Enjoy!.tight lines...Cc


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

ProFish,

OHHHHHH man that looks fantastic!!! I think I'll chicken fry 1/2 & grill the rest like you've done.

Copono,

I've heard to leave the bone on before but have never done it. The next doe I shoot I'll do that but how do you cook it? Do you just grill the whole dang thing & wrap in bacon?


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Ive smoked several whole and if you keep em rare they are really good.


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

not backstrap, but have any of yall done a quarter on the smoker, completely wrapped a few times with cheesecloth, then kept the cheesecloth saturated with oil?? thats the way we used to smoke deer quarters.


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

deebo said:


> not backstrap, but have any of yall done a quarter on the smoker, completely wrapped a few times with cheesecloth, then kept the cheesecloth saturated with oil?? thats the way we used to smoke deer quarters.


Oh man now that sounds fantastic. How long do you let it smoke for? My mouth is watering....


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

I never wrapped it in bacon, just cooked the whole thing and kept it basted often with a viniger base, beer slop. The bacon sounds as if it would work out great!


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

Smoke for about an hour @ ~220 with bacon drapped all over it. Then wrap it in saran wrap and heavy foil until desired doneness. You get the smoke flavor and it WILL NOT dry out.


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

Think that should be draped.


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

live2fish247 said:


> Smoke for about an hour @ ~220 with bacon drapped all over it. Then wrap it in saran wrap and heavy foil until desired doneness. You get the smoke flavor and it WILL NOT dry out.


I figured there was someone out there that has mastered smoking a lean piece of meat. I was thinking about doing exactly what you said but didn't want to ruin it, thank you. I'm going to smoke (1) & do the rest on the grill & chicken fried. Should be a fun beautiful weekend to do it. If I can't be at the deer lease I might as well be cooking deer.... :brew:


----------



## mudhog (May 9, 2005)

Deebo got it. had a guy at the lease that use to smoke a whole deer on the pit and it was the most tender and moist deer I ate. I don't know what marinade he used but he would wrap the whole deer up in cloth and keep it moist by spraying it down ever so often, inside the gut cavity it was stuffed with tators oinions and spices, he called it his secrete recipe sauce, but I'm sure any oil based spiced liquid will work. I also like making shiskabobs with back strap, i put thick bacon slices next to the meat but not wrap it and all your veggies soak in salid oil and cook when the bacon is ready the meat will be perfect a little red in the middle, bam.


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

use an electric smoker and it won't try out. medium rare, tastes great. vic


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

You can brine it in the fridge 4 hrs with 1/2 cup kosher salt, 1/2 cup brown sugar, and 1 tsp. pink cure #1, (or rub with Morton's Sugar Cure Tender Quick for 4 hrs in the fridge) rinse and slow smoke at 140-160 for 4-6 hours on a low humidity weekend (after a cool front). Will be tender and dark red/brown color like a ham. Slice thin across the grain. mmmm


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

I did this once and was not able to duplicate:
De boned hind 1/4. Placed in a plastic bag and then in a pot just large enough.
Added a myriad of things including brown sugar, maple syrup, teriyaki sauce, and more I can't remember, sealed bag. Marinated for 1 week, turning twice a day. 7th day went in the Brinkmann's smoker for 24 hours with apple wood. I know seems too long but outside temp was about 20 degrees.
Initial high temp and sugars sealed the ham. Within 1/2 inch of outside was pink like ham, the rest was as tender and better than prime rib.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Profish00 said:


> . Try this
> Attached Images


[/QUOTE]

Here is a recipe that is close to those pics. I've made these with beef and they are GOOD! The ladies like these becasue they are bite size.

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Deer-Poppers/Detail.aspx


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

Here is a recipe that is close to those pics. I've made these with beef and they are GOOD! The ladies like these becasue they are bite size.

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Deer-Poppers/Detail.aspx[/QUOTE]

I made that & it was fantastic, my wife loved it. One of my buddies wife hates deer meat, or at least the thought of deer meat, & loved it. Thanks Profish00


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

Man i wish i had the recipe but my Godfather used to use an old german recipe. He would soak it in elderberries and all kinds of stuff for three days then put it in his smoke house...For 4 days on cold smoke he used all kinds of fruitwoods to smoke. It was moist ,tender and would melt in your mouth. We would fight over it...


----------

